# Sealing Terrarium



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

I started building a new terrarium for my tortoise and I'm not sure about the finish coat. I wasn't sure if silicone sticks to polyurethane, lacquer or anything else. I put a couple of coats of shellac on but I want a higher gloss. Plus I really don't want to harm Floyd.:sad:


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Might want to check with these folks. A lot of them build their own Aquariums out of Marine ply with only one side plexi or glass. I'd bet they'd have an answer for you.

Monster Fish Keepers


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Picture of Floyd please


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Dusten,

Check out Loctite PolySeamSeal Caulk+. It's an adhesive/caulk that dries crystal clear. I used it to attach some painted MDF mirror frames I made to the mirrors. I think it would work perfect for your application where the tank does not need to hold water like an aquarium would. I picked it up an either Home Depot or Lowes, I can't recall which one as I shop at both on a way too regular basis.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks I'm going to try Loctite PolySeamSeal Caulk+. It's a lot easier when it don't have to be watertight.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

What did you, put car wax on him? That's the cleanest, shiniest, turtle I've ever seen.
You sure take good care of him.

I had several turtles when I was a kid. Now I live on the edge of a lake and the turtles come up and dig small holes about 2" diameter in my lawn to lay their eggs. I mow around them and leave them alone. They are all my "pets" now.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What is the difference between a turtle and tortoise?

Both terms have been used in the thread....


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd love to have turtles in my backyard and I soak and put a vitamin cream on his shell. The difference is a tortoise is not aquatic they dwell on land turtles well are the opposite.


----------

